# Gluing tennis balls???????



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am going to band the horns on my little guy after bug season but in the meantime I have been duct taping tennis balls in the ends of his horns. I don't want anyone to lose an eye. The tape only holds for about a day or two and then they fall off. I think the heat from his horns and the weather dries out the glue on the tape. Does any one have any idea on what to use to get the tennis balls to stick longer?????


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I dont see why you couldnt use some gorilla glue or some other very strong glue to attach them. Just so long as the glue is only on his horn and not his head.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have thought of something like that but wasn't sure if it would hurt him or not. His horns are long enough that I could just glue the balls on the tips so the glue wouldn't be touching his hair or head.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been thinking of doing this as well. Here is what my plan is even though I have not tryed it. Since the tennis balls are hollow I was going to fill them with hot glue but leave some room so you can get the horn in and use eye patch/ back tag glue. I know that stuff holds super well and it doesnt have that funny smell like the gorilla glue.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I know a lot of cow people glue tennis balls and Kongs to their cow's horns. They look pretty funny, but it works great!


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Just make sure none of the other goats can lick it. Gorilla glue is very toxic to dogs imagine same with goats


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Where do you get the eye patch/ black tag glue.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

I had a mean Spanish Doe that had straight horns and would flip kids in the air and once speared another Doe through the leg. I kept her just long enough to kid and wean her. I went to the toy section and got the hardest 2" rubber balls I could find. Drilled a 1/2" hole 2/3rds way through them and then super glued them to her horns. She went through the sale ring with them on her and no one said a thing, they knew.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Its just a stick taped on the front of her horns. Gorilla tape keeps them on for at least a month and believe me she is rough with her horns so that gorilla tape is some tough stuff.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have been able to find the Gorilla Glue but not the tape, I'll keep looking. Thanks.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:laugh: I've used tennis balls on Romeo's horns when I took him to the vet to be wethered but it was to protect his horns while under. Not because he's mean. My vet laughed and shook his head.
Maybe try filling the balls up with some spray foam and stick them on. Maybe tape them on intill the foam dries. If the foam won't stick just let it dry and then drill a hole for the horns and use super glue. That way you don't use so much glue.

Gina


----------

